#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Καθιέρωση "ενεργειακής ταυτότητας" κτηρίων

## Xάρης

Συζήτηση με αφορμή την είδηση *ΑΥΤΗ*.

----------


## shelby

Eλληνικό κράτος. Κλασικό στις προχειροδουλειές.

----------

